# Which unit would you pick



## jlf13 (Feb 5, 2012)

I currently have 8 points in the draw and with this years point 9. Last year the two units i am interested in all of the poeple with 9 points drew in both units. So, my question is of these two units:
1. Book Cliffs-Bitter creek south
2. Wasatch mountains
wjich one would you use. Please give you reasoning. Thanks in advance for all of you help in this choice.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You better go with the unit you know best.....

I've spent a TON of time on both during archery season , like both of them.

But I voted BCs simply because of the fact the Wasatch has to many people on it...

I've got tree stand spots in the cliffs that very , very few people know about....
Places you won't see another hunter the entire hunt.......Guaranteed, and aswome elk.


----------



## jlf13 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I have the belief regarding hunting pressure. There are considerably more permits for the wasatch and the traffic just from nonhunters is quite alot. I dont know first hand either one, but I have friends who have taken big elk from both areas so i have a starting point for both.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted books. I was over there this last fall for my brother's LE Elk (although we were in the roadless unit). The books are amazing and spending some time there looking at all the species is a must at least once a year.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

It would help to know what species you are looking at. I'm going to assume it's elk. Just make sure you pick a spot where you can put some time in the boots. Knowing your area makes the biggest difference. Both are great areas.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Which one do you live closest to? That's the one I'd pick. The closer you are, the easier it is to scout and hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I did Wasatch because I have not been to the book and the Wasatch is close to home. Can scout it out more.Like every one said pick the one you can scout out as much as you can.Good luck in the draw and the hunt.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

They are both great units... I have been in both and I would say horses are almost a must in the roadless side of the books. You can do it with out them but it will work the heck out of you. the Wasatch is closer to home and easier and more scouting can be done. I have horses and just about as many points as you have and will be putting in for the books.. thats my choice.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i chose book cliff hoping more people will go to it thinking its a "hot spot". but in reality i'll be going to the Wasatch because its closer to home, i dont know crap about utah hunting, and a friend will guide me to a successful hunt who has killed 13 deer in the last 13 years. 8)


----------

